# Dealer Left Vent Open During 3-4" Of Rain! Expect Any Lasting Damage?



## rockes (Feb 20, 2007)

Just got my '06 26RKS back from the dealer after they replaced my 15' awning with a 20' awning. I was admiring it when I noticed the bath vent was wide open. I was not happy that I had driven 50 miles with it open, and when I went inside to close it, I found wet floors in the bath and most of the bedroom. Carpeting in the under-bed storage was wet, too. We had just had 3-4 inches of rain a couple of days earlier. The vents were definitely closed when I dropped it off at the dealer.

(I just bought this trailer new in Feb, '07 -- it was an '06 leftover. We have camped in this for five nights total. )

I have had the trailer open with fans blowing to try to dry it out. Still damp after 24 hours. The bath flooring is discolored on the side next to the bedroom and starting to get a rippled look.

My question to you Outbackers is: Has anyone ever had a problem such as this? I amd concerned about possible permenant damage to the structure.

The service manager says the linoleum goes under all the carpeting and totally covers the whole vehicle floor (true) and that it will protect the wood floor from water damage (this I wonder about). He says they will replace the linoleum, the carpeting, or whatever needs to be fixed, and will pick it up and deliver it when done. The dealer (not the one I bought it from, which is 250 miles away) has been good to work with so far.

I saw a post on this forum that mentioned walls buckling from the bedroom getting flooded. Has anyone already gone through this? Was there any permanant damage?

Any past experience stories or help/advice will be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Sounds like you have a good dealer...

Most of them would have told you that it was your responsibility to check the trailer for damage prior to leaving the dealership in question and that it was your responsibility to insure that the trailer was secure and safe for towing (all vents closed) prior to departure and that the damage was caused by you driving with the vent open ...

so if i was you i would take the dealer up on his offer NOW before he has time to rethink it or talk to some legal guy about his liability ... which legally is virtually nill ....


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Never mind his comment about the linoleum. The plywood they use for the floor is very sensitive to getting wet. Spilling water will not be a problem, the linoleum protects it, but if it gets a good soaking allowing water to get underneath, the floors will get soft. They may not break, but if they felt solid before you may feel them flex when you step on them now.

I would note every little issue you see now, and get in writing from the dealer that any issues with that part of the trailer over the next 6 months or so would be repaired at his cost.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

You better get that trailer to your dealer fast. Before they change their mind. And while it's there do yourself a favor and have them install MAX AIR vents.


----------



## rockes (Feb 20, 2007)

I had no reason to check the inside of the trailer for damage, because there was no reason for them to go inside. I would think the dealer is liable for any damage they cause when they are in possession of your trailer. If they are a reputable business, they will do what's right, as this dealer apparently plans to do. Plus, I don't think driving with the vent open on a sunny day can cause water damage.

I did find the bedroom door unlocked when I picked up the trailer, which surprised me. I had locked both doors (handles only -- not the deadbolts -- at the request of the service dept) and took my keys with me.



webeopelas said:


> You better get that trailer to your dealer fast. Before they change their mind. And while it's there do yourself a favor and have them install MAX AIR vents.


That's good advice -- I actually just finished installing a MaxxAir vent and a TurboMaxx fan last night.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like a good dealer to me also. The linoleum does go under everything wall-to-all front to back, but water can still get under it. I had a leak and water wicked under the linoleum around a floor vent and wall. It caused lots of raised "bumps' in the OSB uner the linoleum so check for that. They fixed mine by sanding the bumps down and installing a Pergo floor, now I have the nicest TT floor I have ever seen.

Good luck.


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

I would ask why they went into the trailer in the first place...then why the bedroom...which you had locked!!! They might have a security problem, and the manager should know about it.


----------



## rockes (Feb 20, 2007)

Canadiansue said:


> I would ask why they went into the trailer in the first place...then why the bedroom...which you had locked!!! They might have a security problem, and the manager should know about it.


You have a point. I have to wonder if some kid took a snooze and opened the vent for some relief from the heat. I also found 4 lag screws that rolled of the roof at home, and some unsealed holes where they had originally tried to install the awning in the wrong spot.


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

rockes said:


> I would ask why they went into the trailer in the first place...then why the bedroom...which you had locked!!! They might have a security problem, and the manager should know about it.


You have a point. I have to wonder if some kid took a snooze and opened the vent for some relief from the heat.  I also found 4 lag screws that rolled of the roof at home, and some unsealed holes where they had originally tried to install the awning in the wrong spot.
[/quote]






















Not only security problems, but very poor workmanship!!!!!!!


----------

